# Wago 750-641 Dali Masterklemme Sensoren auslesen möglich?



## mnuesser (13 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ist es mit der 750-641 Masterklemme möglich aus einem Dali Präsenzmelder auch die Temperatur auszulesen?
Diesen hier meine ich im speziellen: http://lunatone.at/de/downloads/Lunatone_DALI_CS_Art86458621_Art86458672_Datasheet_GER.pdf


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (14 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

leider ist das Auslesen dieses Präsenzmelders Typen nicht möglich.
Dieses rührt daher, dass der derzeitige Dali Standard die einheitlichen Kommunikation Eigenschaften von Dali Sensoren nicht berücksichtigt.

Wir von Wago bemühen uns trotzdem, die Einbindung von Sensoren, in unser System zu gewährleisten.

Wenn mit der 750-641 Dali Klemme ein Präsenzwert und / oder ein Luxwert gemessen werden soll,
müsstest du dich für den kompatiblen Tridonik M Sensor (ab der >Version 1.5) entscheiden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen. 
Bei näheren Fragen kannst du dich auch direkt an den Wago Support wenden.


----------



## mnuesser (14 Oktober 2015)

Danke,
ich habe mich erstmal für die Multi-Master Klemme entschieden.
Auch unabhängig davon ob der Sensor nun gelesen werden kann oder nicht.

gruss Markus


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo, 

da du nun den Begriff "Multi Master Klemme" genannt hast, denke ich, dass du die 753-647 Dali Multi Master Klemme meinst.
Dieses ist die Nachfolger Klemme der 750-641 Dali Klemme.

Für die 753-647 Dali Multi Master Klemme sind folgende Sensoren kompatibel:

1. 2851-8201 Wago Dali Multi Sensor Kit
2. 2851-8303 Wago Dali M Sensor 02 5DPI 41rc

Zu finden sind die genannten Sensoren unter folgenden Link:

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=PRO

Seht dieses bitte nur als Ergänzung.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch weiter helfen. Solltet Ihr noch detailliertere Fragen haben, zögert nicht den WAGO Support auch direkt zu kontaktieren.


----------

